# Dehumidifier



## WildRed (Jul 4, 2010)

We are pulling our camper (2006 27RSDS) down to FL in a few weeks. I made this trip a couple of years ago. While our a/c was able to pretty much keep up through the day, it did seem to struggle at times. I am looking for a small dehumidifier "on a budget". My thinking was that if I could help the a/c out with lower humidity, it would lessen the load on the unit and make it more comfortable.

In researching units, below are the ones that I'm considering.
- 1. Eva-Dry - http://www.amazon.com/Eva-dry-E-500-Renewable-Wireless-Dehumidifer/dp/B000H0XFD2/ref=pd_sim_hpc_4
- 2. Eva-Dry - http://www.amazon.com/Eva-dry-Edv-1100-Electric-Petite-Dehumidifier/dp/B000H0ZDD2/ref=pd_sim_hg_1
- 3. Davis - http://www.amazon.com/Davis-Instruments-Air-Dryr-1000-Dryer/dp/B0014TMXVA/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1372686789&sr=8-8&keywords=dehumidifier+rv

These just seem to be the more popular ones for the cost. I question how effective number 1 is, by passively pulling moisture out of the air. Number 2 seems to be a straight forward unit. Number 3 concerns me in that it seems to act as little heater, thus, counteracting my purpose of helping out the a/c.

Can you guys give me some feedback from experience? I also take recommendations.

Thanks.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

WildRed said:


> We are pulling our camper (2006 27RSDS) down to FL in a few weeks. I made this trip a couple of years ago. While our a/c was able to pretty much keep up through the day, it did seem to struggle at times. I am looking for a small dehumidifier "on a budget". My thinking was that if I could help the a/c out with lower humidity, it would lessen the load on the unit and make it more comfortable.
> 
> In researching units, below are the ones that I'm considering.
> - 1. Eva-Dry - http://www.amazon.co...ef=pd_sim_hpc_4
> ...


I would be weary of something that small doing a good job. There are reports of the Eva Dry getting very hot and almost causing fires when it runs 24-7. Something to think about in a camper.

If it were me (I know it is easier to spend money when it isn't yours) I would go with a larger unit for a couple reasons.
1) These campers are not anywhere near airtight. With that being said, that smaller unit will never stop running and probably will never keep up with the conditions present in the camper.
2) Piece of mind. With the larger unit, you know it will work. Also will not have to drain the water pan as much, as it will hold more water. Wouldn't think twice about letting the larger unit run 24-7.

Here is one I found for under $200. http://www.amazon.com/Danby-Premiere-DDR30E-Pint-Dehumidifier/dp/B0027HMB7E/ref=sr_1_25?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1372698483&sr=1-25&keywords=dehumidifier+for+basement


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

I went with a dehumidifier that is typically used for homes. Takes up more space, but works great. The only time I bring it along is when camping in the fall. Chilly nights with the furnace running creates a lot of condensation to form on the windows.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

double d said:


> I went with a dehumidifier that is typically used for homes. Takes up more space, but works great. The only time I bring it along is when camping in the fall. Chilly nights with the furnace running creates a lot of condensation to form on the windows.


x2. to do any good you need one that can remove 2+gallons of water/day. the eva dry etc. won't do that. but any of the small home units will. don't know how much help it will give in the summer, but they do wonders in the winter.


----------



## JLAnderson (Sep 13, 2008)

If you can swing it, my vote is also for a small home unit.

We have a Soleus Air CFM-40E, which doesn't look to be readily available at the moment (hopefully seasonal?). It's quiet and really sucks the humidity out. When you have at least four people (and misc. dogs) in the camper breathing alot all night, it's amazing how much water that thing can produce; it's nice to have the windows not look like they've been through an indoor rain storm of condensation on cool mornings.

The really nice thing is that absent the dehumidifier that water has to be going somewhere; if the walls and insulation get damp, the possibility of mold is increased. That tipped the scales for me into dropping the necessary coin.


----------



## rmeyer (Sep 28, 2006)

We have the number 2 in your list. We put it in the bathroom and hang our towels in there to dry. It dries out the towels nicely in that small space, but that's about it. You are going to need a house size dehumidifier to do the whole camper.


----------



## jayger (Sep 29, 2011)

I was using a house size but dang that thing puts off the heat


----------



## smartrving (5 mo ago)

We had some issues with mold on the windows in our master bathroom. this small dehumidifier did an excellent job! We leave it on for about 12 hours and switch it off for 12 hours. We've had it for a touch over a month and it's perfect for our needs! Fast shipping, sufficiently small to place out of the way, very quiet, and pulls an honest amount of moisture out of the space.


----------

